# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] προβλημα με ηλεκτρολογικη συνδεση σε κλιματιστικο

## κωστας1982

γεια σας εχω ενα προβλημα σε κλιματιστικο το αποξηλωσα απο το ενα δωματιο οπου επαιρνε τροφοδοσια ρευματος σαν εισοδο απο την εξωτερικη μοναδα, οταν το τοποθετησα σε αλλο δωματιο προσπαθησα να δωσω τροφοδοσια ρευματος για λειτουργια του κλιματιστικου απο μεσα προς τα εξω δηλαδη πηρα ρευμα απο μια πριζα διπλα στην εσωτερικη μοναδα και δεν μου λειτουργει η συνδεσμολογια ειναι σωστη και τα καλωδια τα εβαλα σωστα , μηπως παιζει ρολο η τροφοδοσια αν θα ναι στην εσωτερικη μοναδα η στην εξωτερικη ;;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> γεια σας εχω ενα προβλημα σε κλιματιστικο το αποξηλωσα απο το ενα δωματιο οπου επαιρνε τροφοδοσια ρευματος σαν εισοδο απο την εξωτερικη μοναδα, οταν το τοποθετησα σε αλλο δωματιο προσπαθησα να δωσω τροφοδοσια ρευματος για λειτουργια του κλιματιστικου απο μεσα προς τα εξω δηλαδη πηρα ρευμα απο μια πριζα διπλα στην εσωτερικη μοναδα και δεν μου λειτουργει η συνδεσμολογια ειναι σωστη και τα καλωδια τα εβαλα σωστα , μηπως παιζει ρολο η τροφοδοσια αν θα ναι στην εσωτερικη μοναδα η στην εξωτερικη ;;;


οταν λες οτι ειναι σωστη τι εννοεις?αν ηταν σωστη δεν θα δουλευε??
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να περνει τροφοδοσια και απο την εξω και απο την μεσα μοναδα?Η τροφοδοσια θα πηγαινει μονο στην μια μοναδα και αυτη θα δινει και στην δευτερη οταν θα χρειαστει.ξανακοιταξε τα.

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΕΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ LG

 ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ

ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΟ ΚΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΕΣ Η ΚΑΙ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ 

ΚΑΛΕΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ SERVICE

info@centralclima.gr

----------


## JOUN

^^ Συγγνωμη φιλε Ευαγγελε αλλα νομιζω πολυ ψαχνεις για πελατεια μεσω του σαιτ..Ολα σου τα μηνυματα εκει καταληγουν..

----------


## papath

Στο εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης αναφέρει όλες τις πιθανές συνδεσμολογίες. Δεν δέχονται όλα τα κλιματιστικά τροφοδοσία στη μέσα και στην έξω μονάδα αλλαζοντας την συνδεσμολογία.

Για ποιο κλιματιστικό αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## xsterg

> ^^ Συγγνωμη φιλε Ευαγγελε αλλα νομιζω πολυ ψαχνεις για πελατεια μεσω του σαιτ..Ολα σου τα μηνυματα εκει καταληγουν..


ενταξει βρε γιωργο. μπορει να ψαχνει ο ανθρωπος πελατεια αλλα το κανει με ευγενικο τροπο. και δινει και χρησιμες συμβουλες. μεροκαματο παει να βγαλει δουλευοντας. δεν παει να γινει κλεφτης.

----------


## lord9999

Αρχικά κάνε μια δοκιμή να πάρεις ρεύμα από την εξωτερική μονάδα έτσι όπως ήταν εφόσον λες ότι συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή και αν πάλι δε δουλέψει τότε ψάχνεις πλακέτα αν σου έκαψε τίποτα  που έκανες την σύνδεση από το εσωτερικό, αν και σπάνιο αλλά μπορεί.

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΩ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ 
ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΕΣΤΕΡΑ SITE ΜΕ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΟΝΔΡΙΚΗ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ  www.centralclima.gr
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ 

ΚΑΚΟ ?
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ !!! 
ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ 

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΩ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ 
> ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΕΣΤΕΡΑ SITE ΜΕ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΟΝΔΡΙΚΗ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ  www.centralclima.gr
> ΤΩΡΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ 
> 
> ΚΑΚΟ ?
> ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ !!! 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ 
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


Θεωρώ ότι έχεις διαβάσει και γνωρίζεις τους κανόνες του forum και ειδικά αυτόν που έχει να κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα: 

6. Μέλη που εγγράφονται στην κοινότητα του www.howtofixit.gr με αποκλειστικό σκοπό το χρηματικό κέρδος ή την διαφημιστική προβολή της επιχείρησής τους θα διαγράφονται άμεσα.  

Γνωρίζεις νομίζω ,ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί επαγγελματίες τεχνικοί που είναι μέλη και γράφουν στο συγκεκριμένο forum. 
Φαντάσου λοιπόν, τι θα γινόταν αν ο καθένας έκανε προβολή-διαφήμιση της  επιχείρησής του,(με απώτερο σκοπό βέβαια να προσελκύσει πελάτες) μέσα  από το εδώ forum. 
Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει νομίζω να είναι σεβαστά από όλους μας.
Για να μην γίνει κάποια παρανόηση, μιλάω για την διαφήμιση. Η όποια  βοήθεια στο μέτρο του δυνατού, είναι καλοδεχούμενη και αυτός είναι  άλλωστε ο σκοπός του συγκεκριμένου forum.
Φιλικά

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο να σου ζητήσω πνευματικά δικαιώματα;  :Tongue2: .

Πέρα από την πλάκα και εκτός από το θέμα διαφήμισης, θα πρέπει Ευάγγελε (CENTRACLIMA) να γράφεις με πεζά (μικρά) γράμματα και όχι με κεφαλαία. Διάβασε και παρακάτω:

Οι διαχειριστές και οι συντονιστές θέσπισαν τους παρακάτω κανόνες με σκοπό την ομαλή λειτουργία της κοινότητας του www.howtofixit.gr. 

1. Nα γράφετε το μήνυμά σας μόνο με ελληνικούς και πεζούς χαρακτήρες ώστε να είναι πιο ευανάγνωστο και κατανοητό. Η γλώσσα μας είναι όμορφη, καιρός να τη θυμηθούμε. Τα κεφαλαία δεν επιτρέπονται ενώ greeklish θα αντιμετωπίζονται αυστηρά με άμεση διαγραφή του μηνύματος.   

Να σε ενημερώσω επίσης,αν δεν το γνωρίζεις, ότι η γραφή με κεφαλαία γράμματα στο internet, σημαίνει ότι φωνάζεις.

----------

ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ (04-04-14)

----------


## Panoss

Πράγματι, απορώ centralclima πώς δεν σ' έχουν διαγράψει, μάλλον κατά λάθος ξέφυγες.
Αν γράφανε όλοι όπως εσύ, το 99% των απαντήσεων στο φόρουμ θα 'ταν "ΚΑΛΕΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ SERVICE info@tomagazimoy.gr".

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ 
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

ΠΙΘΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΒΟΗΘΑΩ  ΛΟΓΩ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ -ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ -ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ . ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΕΣ BY THE BOOK ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ -ΕΙΔΑ-ΑΚΟΥΣΑ -ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ .

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ . 
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ????
ΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ  ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΕΝ ....................

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΕΙΣ  ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΟΥ mail ΜΟΥ

ΣΕ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗΛΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΑΣ  - ΓΙΝΑΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΙ - ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΥΣΑ ΒΛΑΒΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΣΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ***ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ  ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ . ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ . ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## nyannaco

Ελεος πια με τα κεφαλαία, κι αυτό κακή συνήθεια;

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ .

----------


## ezizu

Η όποια τεχνική βοήθεια είναι  νομίζω ,σαφέστατα, ευπρόσδεκτη από όλους στο forum .
Αν τώρα η βοήθεια αυτή είναι από επαγγελματίες-τεχνικούς κ.λ.π., γνώστες του αντικειμένου, πιθανών είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερης σημασίας (λόγω των  γνώσεων -εμπειριών κ.λ.π. των συγκεκριμένων μελών) .  
Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση ,όλα τα μέλη (επαγγελματίες, τεχνικοί, ερασιτέχνες , χομπίστες , απλοί επισκέπτες κ.λ.π.) *έχουν την υποχρέωση να σέβονται και να τηρούν τους κανόνες του forum στο οποίο φιλοξενούνται*, άσχετα με την δύναμη της όποιας συνήθειας, (είτε καλής,είτε κακής).
Να σου επισημάνω ότι η γραφή με κεφαλαία γράμματα ,εκτός του ότι είναι αντίθετη στους κανονισμούς του forum (και σημαίνει ότι φωνάζεις όπως σου έγραψα ξανά), είναι  δύσκολη και κουραστική κατά την ανάγνωσή της.
Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (εκτός των άλλων θεμάτων) έχεις γράψει 5 ποστ (τα 3 από αυτά συνεχόμενα) και κάνεις το ίδιο πράγμα. Γράφεις με κεφαλαία .

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δίνεται (από όλους μας) η όποια βοήθεια ,σεβόμενοι τους κανονισμούς και τους συνομιλητές μας , καθώς για την γραφή με πεζά-μικρά γράμματα, απλά απαιτείται το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού (Caps Lock) στο πληκτρολόγιο του υπολογιστή.
Η άποψή μου. 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------

JOUN (17-04-14)

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε ευαγγελε, 
ειμαι αυτος που σε υποστηριξε αν δεις και απο προηγουμενο post μου. σεβομαι την βοηθεια που δινεις. σεβομαι τον επαγγελματισμο σου. αλλα θα πρεπει ολοι μας να λειτουργουμε με βαση καποιους βασικους κανονες. τα κεφαλαια απαγορευονται απο τον κανονισμο. αν βελτιωσεις αυτο το σημειο σου ειμαι βεβαιος οτι θα βρεις και αλλους συμμαχους. καλη πορεια επαγγελματικη και προσωπικη ευχομαι.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ .



Και ομως κοβεται

----------


## tsioy

αν η τροφοδοσία είναι στην εξωτερική μονάδα τότε πρέπει να το συνδέσεις εκεί.

Υ.Γ Και το spam απαγορεύετε αλλά το συνεχίζετε ανελυπός ο άνθρωπος έκανε μια ερώτηση και σαφή απάντηση δεν πήρε...έλεος αν για κάθε ερώτηση εδώ μέσα γράφονται 4 σελίδες spam το καταστρέψατε το site.

----------


## JOUN

^^Παναγιωτη αλλο το offtopic και αλλο το spam..

----------

